# Mounting of Escort ZR3



## undertaker (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey folks, I'm new here so I'm not sure this is the right place to post this. I want to get the Escort ZR3 shifter and the guy at the radar install shop said there would be NO problem with the effectiveness if the front shifters were mounted BEHIND the honeycomb grill. Is this guy right, or should they be mounted under the grill. 
Thanks.
:confused :confused :confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I mounted mine on the lower grill, the honeycomb may block the receiver and/or the transmitter. I had to remove one of the horizontall plastic grills to mount it. It's been installed for over a year with no problems and several saves.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

05GTO said:


> I mounted mine on the lower grill, the honeycomb may block the receiver and/or the transmitter. I had to remove one of the horizontall plastic grills to mount it. It's been installed for over a year with no problems and several saves.


how much will it cost me to do mine like that. will it be safe for the states that radar is ill


----------



## undertaker (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks 05, i will advise the guy at the shop of this.


----------

